# Joys 15 needle embroidery machine



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

Last serviced in 2008 only used handful of times, is it worth £1700? What do I need to look out for?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Joys aren't the best of machines, Think there made in China. You need to make sure the parts are still available in case anything breaks.

Where have you seen it? Ive heard a few stories of people being scammed on cheap machines, especially on ebay lately.

Make sure you can see the machine running and take your own file to test it on, make it do satin and tatami stitches fast and slow and listen for any strange noises.

If you haven't done any embroidery before take a engineer with you or someone with experience.

Here a link about Joy's Machines

Joy's Embroidery Company (JSM) - UK Business Forums

Good Luck


----------

